# [closed]Gothic-Vampires&Werewolves-Underworld Style roleplaying



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2004)

edit:
the game is dead due to lack of interest.

_The war has lasted for as long anyone can remember. It's origins are shrouded in mistery since the eldest of the vampires have forbidden to dig into the past. And the Lycans?? Their life is too short and history had allready transformed into myth long before any of them started to write it down for later times. And so it goes on, the elders have divided Europe and the New World between themselves while the werewolves hide in the wilderness or as scavengers in the most deserted parts of the cities then they can not resist the hunger for human flesh any longer. And then they and the undead meet the ancient game goes on. Only that today it is played with high impact quicksilver bullets, torchers and UV-Spotlights. Nothing could ever compare to the power of these two ancient races and so they lived on. They ruled the nights as lords in the dark ages, they battled under the fires of the Inquistion then the fanatics burned hundreds of innocents and they walk the streets by night in our days, enjoying the fact that the prey at last decided to come out after sundown._


Gothic-Action-Romance in the 21st century.
The game will be set either in London or Berlin, not sure yet. It will use the rules from Mutants and Masterminds.

a few very general rules: 
-I will pick characters according to their concepts not their stats. In fact I won't even read the stats before I decided if I like the idea so you don't have to write them before you know that if you don't want to.
-Players should be able to post at least three times a week and tell me if they can't do it for a time. If someone wants to stop playing I'm the last one to stop you but please tell me about it in a short post (like "you'r game sucks, bye") so that I can change the story accordingly.
-The group will have to work together. Of course I will provide a reason for it but I would really appreciate it if you would try to form some kind of team. That doesn't mean you have to like each other or be nice all the time but I don't want to have to prevent you from killing each other all the time.
-Don't invade in other player characters areas. If someone came up with cool quirks or descriptions of his chars freetime then don't just copy it, like roles in books or movies each character has the right to have his unique role in the story.
-If you feel you have trouble with another player or myself just mail me about it. Usually I can take any criticism and if I don't you are not here to see me cry into my pillows  
-If you have trouble with the rules my interpretation of them just post it in the occ thread, I often make rolls on the run and more often than not I just correct my mistakes then.
-Try playing ingame. If you have a discussion about something it is much more entertaining to have them between the characters.

 If you'r interested in playing feel free to submit a character, deadline is the 21st:

Vampires:
_ “Rudiger only saw the sixteen year old face, not the soul that lasted for six centuries. He took her slender wrist, and encompassed it with huge hand and smiled. In the darkness she smiled too, she could break his back with her slim fingers.”_
Genevieve Undead (Jack Yeovil)

Immortals, rulers of the night, nosferatu, corpses with delusions of grandeur…whatever you might call them the fact remains that a society of predators that is neither fully alive nor dead has walked the nights for over a thousand years. They have been presented in many ways, from mindless monsters to pathetic Victorian sex fantasies, but the truth is far more simple. Vampires are humans who suddenly lost half of the sensation a living body provides. Instead they grow more powerfull than they ever imagined possible and stop aging. For most Vampires it takes less than fifty years to stop thinking of themselves as human. Seeing everything you know grow old around you combined with the thrill of power is both a very sad experience and at the same time provides a feeling of superiority. It is probably this combination of guilt and power that leads most Vampires to start thinking of humans as a lesser race. By denying that humans feel and think the same as they do they can pretend they haven’t lost anything. 
The origins of the Vampires are a mystery even to themselves. There is no definite first known Vampire or anything like it. From the heritage of the eldest and the few known facts about the vampires past it is pretty clear the they originated somewhere in eastern Europe, probably during the 6th century. From  there they spread through Russia, Europe and later America. Only the strongest have the power to create progeny in any important number so the nameless society of the undead only exists in theses areas of the world. None of the Elders ever established a coven in other parts of the world. Of course some Vampires have wandered through the rest of the world but they are loners or very small groups.
Vampires have few rules among themselves. First they don’t need many as the predator instincts they develop after their change takes care to give them the basic behaviour patters they need to survive. They usually do not intrude into each other hunting territory unless they consciously decide to seek out trouble. They hide their nature from their prey and they have born on fear of others of their kind that prevents them from trying to fight one another most of the time. The second reason for the few rules is that solitary predators like them would probably not listen to more anyway.
There are under a thousand Vampires around and over 80% of them live in Europe or America in the territories claimed by the eldest of their race. There are five of them and they existed for nearly a thousand years, even longer in some cases. They are the closest things the Vampires have for rulers and reside in Praag, London, Venice and New York. The fifth has slept for over a century in the covenhouse in Berlin.
Despite the fact that they are solitary predators, Vampires are drawn to each other. Their human minds still need the company of equals. For that reason they form covens in mist major cities. Some of these covens are lead by a single Vampire others by a ruling council and even viewer just vote on any important decision. It all depends if someone or a group is powerfull enough to take control or not. The covens mostly resemble gentlemen’s clubs for their member and no Vampire is forced to anything by them. The only time they organize to intervene is then a Vampire killed another of his kind or then there is a serious threat of exposure to the public. All of them exist with the blessing of the local eldest. Few covens fail to find that but the two who did so in the past tended to be destroyed swiftly and efficiently. One intended to go public and the other had a secret alliance with the Lycans.
The one and most important thing the covens ever did was creating the Death-Dealers. Then the war is concerned the covens have the right to expect any help their member can give, from information over money to fighting power. Although they would never admit it, most Vampires are terrified by the Lycans and so are quite happy to contribute any help they can so that others can do the actual combat. These others are the Death-Dealers, the only truly organized groups have Vampires ever to exist, equipped with the best weapons, contacts and financial resources the covens can provide. They follow the direct orders of the eldest, then the coven and then only themselves. These groups normally have one leader and the biggest once even have a command structure with teamleaders, scouts etc. They also have the right to move unhindered through the city and even hunt for fresh blood in another territory in an emergency.

(Note: Death-Dealers, Lycans, etc. My first reflex was to use other names but after thinking about it I don’t see any good reason about it. Personally I just find it annoying that games tend to always use their own special names for everything that appears even though it is still terribly obvious from there it is stolen from. And since I don’t have the same license problems I will just keep the names.)

Character Creation:
Vampire characters start at PL 10

Abilities: Standard Rules

Skills: These are purchased by the normal rules except for the fact that Vampires gain 4 Skill points for each PP they spent on them at character creation to represent their experience. During the game they increase skills with 2 points per just like Lycans. (Vampires do get double the number of skill points than Lycans at creation but on the other hand the furry ones don’t go up in flames then they are hit by sunlight.)

Feats: Standard Rules

Super-feats: Vampires MUST buy the following super-feats and do not have access to any others except for Power Stunt:
Darkvision, Immunity: Aging/Critical Hits/Disease/Poison/Suffocation, Ultra-Hearing 
-note: vampires can’t take critical hits because they simply do not need any of their organs to survive. They never tire in the normal sense but since they burn blood at accelerated rates while active they can suffer from exhaustion. They also don’t eat normal food but their dependency on blood more than makes up for that so they are not really immune to starvation either. 

Powers:
General: 
Character MUST buy all these powers at least at level one.
-Clinging (Vampires CAN’T take the flaw Limited)
-Leaping (Vampires MUST take the EXTRA Bouncing)
-Natural Weapon (Fangs, Vampires CAN’T take the EXTRAS Climbing and Quills)
-Regeneration (Vampires MUST the EXTRAS Regrowth/Back from the Brink  and the FLAWS “Blood dependent” and “Ineffective/Sunlight” for this power. More in the rules about blood.)
-Super-Charisma (Vampires CAN’T take the FLAW Limited)
-Super-Dexterity (Vampires CAN’T take the FLAW Limited)
-Super-Strength (Vampires CAN’T take any EXRAS for this power. They can still take Power Stunts)
-Immovability
-Running
-Weapon (this is an exception because you don’t have to take weapons but many Vampires and most Death-Dealers do.)
-Devices (Vampires can take any power from the rulebook as a device as long as they have a suitable explanation for both the device and how they acquired it. Like weapons they do not have to buy any devices. Death-Dealers do only need an explanation for the device itself they got it through the coven.)

Common:
Many Vampires wield the following powers. A character can learn one Common power for each General power she has at least at half her current power level maximum. (So a character with Leap and Super-strength at level 5 or more and all the other at level 4 or less could buy 2 Common powers).
-Alternate Form: Gaseous (Mist)
-Amazing Safe
-Combat Sense
-Invisibility
-Mental Protection
-Mind Control
-Obscure (Fog) 
- Post cognition
-Paralysis
-Slow
-Strike
-Teleportation

Blood:
_“No matter how far a sheep climbs, it will never get past the killing floor”_
Sonja Blue, In the Blood (Nancy A. Collins)

Vampires live forever and need neither air nor nourishment to survive. But they do need blood to keep their undead bodies going. Without it their bodies slowly dry out, transforming them into sleeping mummy like creatures. Before that happens their predator instincts usually fill them with such a terrible hunger that they will do almost anything to replenish their reserves. But should it happen only fresh blood can cause them to wake up again. Then shrivled organs and flesh freshen up again and return to their parody of life.
A Vampire must drink blood at least once a week. It doesn’t really matter if it is from a stray dog, a blood plasma pack or a human but the taste of fresh human blood is addictive to them since they where once human too and their bodies can use it most effectively. It doesn’t have any practical effect but a Vampire with fresh human blood in him just feels more healthy and alive. A Vampire must make a DC 15 will safe each week if he wants to resist the urge to drain a human. Then a Vampire has to drink blood he always drains his victim completely, humans never survive the process.
Normally drinking once a week is enough but Vampires burn the blood in their bodies to keep them moving and to regenerate so they can become quite hungry after extended periods of physical activity. Then a Vampire character participated in any kind of combat during a day he has to replenish his blood reserves just like he would have to at the end of a week. 

Running Dry:  A Vampire who hasn’t replenished his supply of blood can no longer access his regenerate superpower. Should he still haven’t done so 24 hours later he can no longer use any of his common powers. After that all his basic powers will loose one point for each day he continues to starve. Then all his basic powers have reached zero he will go into hibernation until he tastes blood again. It takes quite a lot of blood to completely restore a mummified body so at first the Vampire will not have access to any powers. After the second feeding he will be able to regenerate again, after the third his other basic powers start to rise by one point for each feeding until they return to their original values. Then they are completely restored the common powers will start working on their full value immediately afterwards.
Having your body dry out while you are still alive is an unimaginable painful experience so starting on the second day of starving Vampires have to make a DC 15 will safe or go hunting for food without thinking about the consequences. Starving out a Vampire is the harshest punishment Covens use except for destroying the subject outright.  There are also tales of especially cruel Lycans who starved out captured Vampires before destroying them.

Weaknesses: Running water and holy symbols do not have any effect on Vampires, neither does garlic, except for maybe causing bad breath. Piercing their heart with a wooden stake is quite painful as the damn things tend to be not as sharp as metal weapons but have no special effects on them, Vampires can regenerate their heart just like any other organ. Fire is no more dangerous to them as it is to any other creature except while they are starving. Their dried bodies burn incredibly fast and so they can only roll a D20 with no bonuses for powers or constitution while in that condition.

Sunlight: The light of the sun is the single most deadly thing for a Vampire. If one should be completely exposed to it she will burn to death in a single turn without any roll to safe her.
Should she be only partially exposed to it she has a few seconds to get to safety. The character has to roll a safe against DC 20 each turn with no bonuses to the roll at all. If a partially exposed Vampire is disabled it is assumed that the exposed body parts have burned completely and she will stop to take damage unless she is exposed again.
(In cases then only a very small part like hand is exposed they stop taking damage as soon as they are injured).
Vampires can never use their regenerative power against damage done by sunlight.

Characters can also take following weaknesses from the M&M core book and gain the normal points for them. Characters can only take more than one weakness with the Gm’s approval.
-Berserker (not available for Death-Dealers)
-Disturbing (for Vampires who are older than 500 years only)
-Naïve (only for characters less than 100 years old)
-Quirk
-Unlucky
additionally characters can take the following weaknesses:
-Faith: Some religious Vampires believe that they’ve been cursed by god and fear holy symbols, they also will not set foot on holy ground.
-Running Water: Some Vampires feel an irrational fear of running water after their change. They refuse to do so under any circumstances. (only for Vampires less than 100 hundred years old, most learn that it has no effect on them sometime in their life).

On becoming a vampire:
_"At first you'll hate it, but soon you'll be too jaded for such hard feelings"_
Bastian, Giovanni Chronicles

As dead beings Vampires can not have natural offspring. Instead they can invest some of their own power into a dying human to start his transformation into an undead. The Vampire has to decide this then he starts drinking, instead of absorbing the blood he drains he invests his own energy into it. Then his victim is only moments from death he cuts himself and allows (or forces) the dying human to drink. Of course the victim will die anyway as the blood in his stomach can't replace that in his veins but as soon as he dies the cursed blood begins its work and starts to form an undead predator out of the corpse. This change cab take from a few minutes to a week depending on the amount of changed blood the victim received. From then on blood will always regenerate the body to the state it was first introduced into it. With a few changes that is:
During the short time of true death before the fledgling Vampire wakes up again his body changes for its new purpose, muscles harden, bones grow hard a steel and the eyes mutate so far that they can change to a feline appearance that allows perfect darksight at will. Additionally the blood never regenerates any unneeded body fat, which plays a great role in the fact that most Vampires seem to be good looking and have a nearly flawless pale skin.
The process of changing a humans blood to that of a Vampire is incredibly draining and always leads the creator weakened afterward. It costs a Vampire five power points to turn a human. These points are either paid from any the character has in reserve or drain directly from one or more of his powers to pay for them. Additionally the creator is always considered to be "running dry" afterwards.


Lycans:

_“You have no idea. The pretending races have preyed on humanity since it first left the caves.”_
Pangloss, Sunglasses after Dark (Nancy A. Collins)


While Vampires stalk the nights for over a thousand years now there is another hidden species of hunters that is even older than that. The Lycans never wrote down their history but from the sheer amount of tales it would seem they exist for as long as humans and wolves existed in the same climates. And for as long as they can remember they where the top of the food chain, the one predator that even stalked hairless apes that think they rule this planet. Most think they are nothing but savage monsters and in part they are right but they are also a society that existed for uncounted centuries without even a single enemy to threaten them before the first Vampires even existed.
In the past the Lycans tended to travel in packs and snatch away humans therever they felt like it. That worked fine in the dark ages but in modern times they would be killed faster than you can say “Ultramodern Firearms” should humanity discover their existence. Today the Lycons tend to live near the major cities there they can find enough of their main prey to not attract attention through a few missing persons. Some still roam the countryside as packs but those settle never in one place for more than one or two month. Lycons are still drawn to climates in which real wolves live or at least lived in the past. 
The Lycans have an inborn tendency towards savage behaviour and together with the fact that the Vampires have staked lots of the cities as their own territory this has led them to exist mostly at societies underbelly, living on the streets, in the most degenerated areas of town or even in the sewers.
Even though they have become a little more independent in the modern days the werewolves are still pack creatures at heart and most of the time three to five of them will share a single big territory instead of dividing it up into smaller ones. Unlike the Vampires they also have tendency to build a hierarchy among themselves. Each group of 3 to ten Lycans is led by the most powerful among them. In the past they called these pack leaders Claws but that practice has not been used for the last generation and only a few of the eldest living Lycons still insist on the title. Then they meet in bigger numbers the gathering is always led by one of them but that leadership is not dependent on any previous title. Usually the pack leaders take from a few hours to a few days to brag and fight among each other until one finally is respected as the strongest. On the other hand a highly respected and capable Lycan might gain the leadership by sheer force of charisma without any need to fight for it.
The exact number of Lycans is unknown even to themselves. They can reproduce faster than Vampires which is the only thing that saved them once the Vampires started to use modern technology in their battle against them. 


Character Creation:
Lycans start at PL 10

Abilities: Standard rules but Lycans MUST have a constitution of at least 10 otherwise they could not have survived the desease.

Skills: These are purchased by the normal rules except for the fact that Lycans gain 2 Skill points for each PP they spent on them.

Feats: Standard Rules

Super-feats: Lycans MUST buy the following super-feats and do not have access to any others except for Power Stunt:

-Durability
-Scent 
-Ultrahearing
-Immunity: Exhaustion (Lycans can get exhausted but the effort is takes is so high that it will practically never happen. Like real wolves they can run great distances without tiring and their supernatural stamina allows them to go on for days without sleep)

Powers:
_“Though the Lycans where fewer in number, the war itself had become more perilous. For the moon no longer hold her sway. Older, more powerful Lycans where now able to change at will.”_
Underworld


General: 
Character MUST buy all these powers at least at level one:

-Leaping (Lycans CAN’T tale any extras or power stunts for this power)
-Natural Weapon (Even while in human form Lycans can extend Fangs and let their fingernails grow to vicious claws. They MUST take the extra “Climbing” and they CAN’T take “Quills”.)
-Regeneration (Lycans MUST take the extra “Regrowth” and the FLAW “Ineffective versus silver” for this power.) 
-Running
-Strike
-Super Constitution
-Super Strength (Lycans CAN’T take any extras or power stunts for this power.)
-Super Senses (Lycans CAN’T take the flaw “Limited” for this power.)


Common:
Many Lycans wield the following powers. A character can learn one Common power for each General power she has at least at half her current power level maximum. (So a character with Leap and Super-strength at level 5 or more and all the other at level 4 or less could buy 2 Common powers).
-Combat Sense
-Amazing Safe
-Boost (Lycans MUST take the extra “All Attributes: All physical abilities” and they CAN’T take the extra “Affect others”)
-Super Charisma
-Super Dexterity
-Super Speed (Lycans CAN’T take any power stunts or extras for this power and they MUST take the flaws “Works only while changed” and “Only for physical activities”.)
-Weapon
-Devices (Lycans can take any power from the rulebook as a device as long as they have a suitable explanation for both the device and how they acquired it.)
-Change at will: Unlike other powers this one is not bought in levels. Instead it provides stable powers for a fixed cost. Only Lycans older than a century can take this power. In his changed form the character gains:
Natural Weapon (extra: Climbing) 3
Super Strength 3 (power stunt: Lifting)
Immovability 3
Protection 5
Leaping 2
All the ads from these powers are calculated AFTER any other powers the character might have and they do not count against the power stacking limit. It costs 30 PP to be able to change at will.

Weaknesses:
Lycans can select the following Weaknesses from the core book A character can have only one weakness.
-Berserker
-Disturbing
-Naïve
-Quirk
-Susceptible
-Unlucky


The full moon:
The moon has always been associated with strange behaviour but nothing humans ever did under its influence compares to the change it causes in the Lycans. In the nights of the full moon a Lycan will transform into a huge, half-wolven, half-human beast. The transformation tends to take place between 23:00 and 0:00. If the Lycon tries to hold it back he may control it for another hour at most but in the end the transformation can not be prevented. The changed Lycon feels a terrible hunger for human flesh and will immediately start to hunt. He will change back into human form as soon as the moon vanishes beyond the horizon. (See the “change at will” power for the stats after the transformation.)

Becoming a Lycan:
_“I'm not one of your pedigreed lapdogs, Morgan! I was born in the gutter and raised by the street! And I like raw meat!”_
Sonja Blue, In the blood (Nancy A. Collins)

Lycan aren’t natural creatures, in fact they are the victims of a strange and higly contagious disease. Any human bitten by one of them is immediately contaminated. The disease spreads rapidly and no known cure exists. It begins to alter the DNA in only a few days. Most humans dies in that period as their immune system ravages their own body while it rejects the transformed cells (A human must make constitution check against DC20 or die within day of the infection). Should she surive the victim of the bite will transform at the next full moon and from then on be full fledged Lycans.


Pureborn:
As living beings Lycans are still capable of bearing children. All these children are born with the disease and even though they do not change until they reach puberty they have all the other Lycan powers. As they learn to control them from birth these Lycans are highly dangerous (Pureborn receive 25 additional PP at character creation) but their weakness to silver is even stronger than in those only infected later in their life (Pureborn are vulnerable to Silver).

Note: Normally a character gains only 10 points from a weakness but since Vampires use silver so often against Lycans this flaw should be far more dangerous than normal.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2004)

edit: this post is a bit useless now that the complete rules are in the introduction.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll ask my wife if she'd be interested.
She's a sucker for Vampires.
(ugh - just noticed the pun)

Hello, by the way - What online games have you run?
What style of game do you prefer? Posting speed, combat, etc?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh yeah!  I'm game.

I have experience in both WoD and M&M; either would be cool, though.  However, my experience with the backstory is very limited -- I was under the impression that Underworld-style vampires and Lycans and whatnot are nowhere near as "flashy" as WoD would allow (so Disciplines/Gifts would be very limited), and M&M would also allow such a translation, but still might suffer from the "power" difficulties that WoD would for doing a game like this.

Before putting together a concept (although I'm pretty sure it would be a vampire concept), the question of available power scale needs to be answered; I don't want to develop a concept based on flawed expectations of the backstory.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm interested, although I'm not entirely certain if Mutants and Masterminds or White Wolf actually models Underworld style Vampires and Lycans well.

My suggestion would be to pick a system (I prefer M&M, no worries about cross system compatibility), a power level, and not worry too much if PCs don't match what the characters can do in the movies so long as they fit the particular theme you're shooting for.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd be interested as well, though I have no experience with M&M.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I'll ask my wife if she'd be interested.
> She's a sucker for Vampires.
> (ugh - just noticed the pun)
> 
> ...




lol, yeah my gf was exactly the same.
only got two games so far, one is here:
MutantHigh Episode1: dawn of the future
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=51775
MutantHigh Episode2: Russians and Fishmen?!
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52946
MutantHigh Episode3: Speed limit 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55913
MutantHigh Episode 4: Deadzone
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66468
and the other here:
Exalted: the Everlands (Celtic Lunar Campaign)
Chapter1: Star of the country down 
http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=454
Chapter2: Step out Mitary 
http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=474
Chapter3: Rare old times
http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=540
and the setting:
http://exalted.rpgcompendium.com/section.php?sec=2&article=9&var=1&writing=86

I haven't run anything like Vampire online so far, I was GM in two Vampire-Life chronicles and two tabeltop games which each took a year or so. It's been a while since that, I can't the world of darkness anymore.

about posting speed. I will try to post once a day or more and players should be able to post at least once on most days. Out of my experience so far I have to admit that I sometimes can't hold that though and so there will be times then the game is on hold for a week or two, depending on my schedule in that anoying real life thing.

Combat: The game will defifinatly include its fair share of combat but I will try to find a way to keep it from slowing down the game so far. Maybe by wrapping it up after two turns then it iis allready clear that the players will win and skip the time consuming die rolls then the outcame isn't in question anymore. Not sure how to handle that yet.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  I'm game.
> 
> I have experience in both WoD and M&M; either would be cool, though.  However, my experience with the backstory is very limited -- I was under the impression that Underworld-style vampires and Lycans and whatnot are nowhere near as "flashy" as WoD would allow (so Disciplines/Gifts would be very limited), and M&M would also allow such a translation, but still might suffer from the "power" difficulties that WoD would for doing a game like this.
> 
> Before putting together a concept (although I'm pretty sure it would be a vampire concept), the question of available power scale needs to be answered; I don't want to develop a concept based on flawed expectations of the backstory.




yep that is why I mentioned simplified rules from the WoD systems. Don't worry 'bout the backstory cause the game will not play in the WOD. The idea is to go back to simpler times then each vampire was special not only if she's a Lasombra antitribu with Temporis.
If I use vampires I'D leave out the clan specific Disciplines and just go with the basics. I tend to Mutants and MAsterminds at the moment though since especialy the werewolf gifts are so closely tied to the WoD background.
Power level depends on what you people want to play mostly but at the moment the concept is that the powerdifference between most vampires (or werewolfes) is not that great. Meaning that younger vampires are not neccesarily so much weaker than older ones. Roughly I imagined the characters to be among the top 30% there raw power is concerned but the difference won't be much. (in M&M chars might be Pl10 while most others are at 8 and a few more powerfull ones at 12 maybe up to 14). The only ones who will really be a lot more powerfull are the few Elders who aren't available and will probalby only appear rarely.
Vampires could be anything between 50 and 600 years old. Those are just guidelines though, if you have a concept that rocks you can ben any age you like.
Werewolfes can liveup to three or four times of  mortal lifespans, their strength depends on the way their body adepts to the lycantrpic desease and player chars will be among the stronger versions. They can be any age you like.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> I'm interested, although I'm not entirely certain if Mutants and Masterminds or White Wolf actually models Underworld style Vampires and Lycans well.
> 
> My suggestion would be to pick a system (I prefer M&M, no worries about cross system compatibility), a power level, and not worry too much if PCs don't match what the characters can do in the movies so long as they fit the particular theme you're shooting for.




  ain't M&M Mutants and Masterminds?

characters will probably be able to do a bit more than in the movies, at least the vampires as it is very likely that some will use mind controlling powers or any other old cliche about them. I have been thinking about how to balance the powers in WoD rules as well and tend to the M&M rules by now. They seem pretty balanced to me.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'd be interested as well, though I have no experience with M&M.




the system ain't even sure yet and if we run M&M I don't think it's neccesary to have experience with it. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ain't M&M Mutants and Masterminds?




Yup, and Mutants and Masterminds is a great system, but it has some conventions that don't work quite the same way that the movie does. For example, it seems natural for Lycans to have a Vulnerability to silver, but at several points we saw Lycans get shot multiple times and get stabbed by silver throwing stars, and didn't seem all that inconvenienced. 

Also, in the movie, Lycans were /supah/ cool. Really fast, really strong, really tough, really fast healing, climb on walls, all sorts of nifty things.

Vampires were a bit stronger than normal, could cling to walls, and could fall really well (actually, werewolves could do that too). Vampires seemed to primarily have an edge in Tech and willingness to shoot people, although they couldn't shoot straight to save thier lives. (Mild movie crititism that I admit is not relevant to this conversation.)

Anyhoo, M&M would work well on a PBP forum. Less rules ambiguity, faster combats, just need to keep an eye on character creation to discourage minmaxing.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Yup, and Mutants and Masterminds is a great system, but it has some conventions that don't work quite the same way that the movie does. For example, it seems natural for Lycans to have a Vulnerability to silver, but at several points we saw Lycans get shot multiple times and get stabbed by silver throwing stars, and didn't seem all that inconvenienced.
> 
> Also, in the movie, Lycans were /supah/ cool. Really fast, really strong, really tough, really fast healing, climb on walls, all sorts of nifty things.
> 
> ...




yep I agree. Perhaps I will go through the book and simply post a list which powers are available for each race. The exact powers in the movie are not really a concern, I just mentioned it to put a one word description on the mood of the game and I didn't want to use WoD. And yes werewolves will deffinatly have weakness for silver while vampires go with the good old fire and sunlight.

edit: the one thing speaking for WoD system is the fact that I can run those rules blindly. But I have to read up on M&M for my Mutant High game all the time anyway so that's not a biggy.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm curious about this.

I was thinking of starting something similar to this with my Redemption game, but hey even better if I just play it.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I'm curious about this.
> 
> I was thinking of starting something similar to this with my Redemption game, but hey even better if I just play it.




well I can't compare to your writing Kit but since so many screamed for star wars in your thread I didn't think you'd do Redemtion. Anyway I'd be happy to have you around.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ain't M&M Mutants and Masterminds?
> 
> characters will probably be able to do a bit more than in the movies, at least the vampires as it is very likely that some will use mind controlling powers or any other old cliche about them. I have been thinking about how to balance the powers in WoD rules as well and tend to the M&M rules by now. They seem pretty balanced to me.




Thinking M&M, I'd say vampires would have access to...
The Amazing Saves, possibly Astral Projection, Boost, Clinging, Combat Sense, Deflection, Drain, possibly ESP, possibly Gadgets, possibly Illusion, Leaping, possibly Luck, possibly Mental Blast, Mental Protection, possibly Mind Control, Natural Weapon, possibly Obscure, Regeneration, Running, possibly Shape-Shift, possibly Sorcery, Strike, the Super Attributes (Str, Dex, Con, Int, Wis, Cha), possibly Super Speed, possibly Super Skill, possibly Telekinesis, and possibly Telepathy.  The possible entries depend on just how widely you want to stretch or apply the multitudes of world vampire myths and legends.

Lycans would probably have access to...
The Amazing Saves, Boost, Combat Sense, limited Growth, Leaping, possibly Luck, Natural Weapon, Regeneration, Running, Shape-Shift, Strike, the Super Attributes, possibly Super Speed, and possibly Super-Skill.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I was thinking of starting something similar to this with my Redemption game, but hey even better if I just play it.




I remember voting for that one, liked the idea very muchly. But I know the feeling, I keep trying to put a game together (it never gets to the stage of recruiting people) but the game I'd like to DM is also a game I'd like to play in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well I can't compare to your writing Kit but since so many screamed for star wars in your thread I didn't think you'd do Redemtion. Anyway I'd be happy to have you around.




Yeah - dang real life.  Always gets in the way of some good play time 

I think what you've been doing with the Mutant Academy is great stuff so I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do with this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if I want to expanded into another game as I've added so many of late, and with you taken only I'm not sure if I will make the cut anyway.  Though this leaves me rather curious so I shall watch the replies and see if anything stirs in my depleted imagination. 

Oh M&M I know well enough Werewolf and Vampire, I know nothing of but I doubt it will come up. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> yep I agree. Perhaps I will go through the book and simply post a list which powers are available for each race.



That would proudly be for the best in my opinion.  

Also their nocturnal CS that coming out could be of use to you.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2004)

ok peope I finally made up my mind and we're going with M&M. 



> Also their nocturnal CS that coming out could be of use to you.




their description sounds a bit strange but I'll look into it anyway.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 10, 2004)

Cool.  I definitely want to be a Death-Dealer.


Male, European descent, in the neighborhood of 600 years old.  I've noted that there might be a distinction in Underworld between "pure" and "turned" vampires, such that one could be born a vampire instead of made into one: I'd prefer to be turned if such a distinction exists.

Age frame would place him his birth sometime in the very late Dark Ages or the early Renaissance.  A noble in life, and a hunter all his days, he found himself on the trail of a number of large, unreasonably intelligent and cunning wolves (read: Lycans) who had taken to killing livestock (and occasionally peasants) in his domain.  Putting a number of them down through skill and patience, he (un)fortunately caught the attention of the local vampires, who also dealt in the extermination of these unruly animals.  He was brought into darkness, promised a life unending to continue to hunt the biggest and most dangerous of prey... the Lycans.

After several hundred years, though, life is starting to become... cyclic, unchanging, even wearying sometimes.  Yet, he continues to hunt them, for it is the only thing that gives his continued existence meaning -- the hope that, should release ever come, it will be in doing what he does best, and at the hands of a foe more cunning and capable than he has proven.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2004)

Edit: The rules for character creation are now in the first post of the thread.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Yeah - dang real life.  Always gets in the way of some good play time




tell me about it   had to kick a training session to get the vampire rules down. Ok so I felt lazy too but that's beside the point...



> I think what you've been doing with the Mutant Academy is great stuff so I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do with this.




well, thanks  
It is a lot of fun, and it's been a new experience for me to have players who really try to get into the theme by themself.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I want to expanded into another game as I've added so many of late, and with you taken only I'm not sure if I will make the cut anyway.  Though this leaves me rather curious so I shall watch the replies and see if anything stirs in my depleted imagination.




a come on my expactations are not that high


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 10, 2004)

The only power I have a question about you requiring for Vampires is Immovability.  I don't have my M&M here with me, but just off the top of my head it doesn't seem like this should be a required power.  What did you see in the text of the power that made you decide this should be required?


Also -- will the weaknesses of vampires add power points to the normal 150 that PL10 grants?  Vulnerability to sunlight and fire would normally (easily) count as two standard weaknesses (+20 PP) for M&M purposes, just as a Lycan's vulnerability to silver and (at least for young ones) inability to use their powers unless on the nights of the full moon would definitely count as two standard weaknesses.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> The only power I have a question about you requiring for Vampires is Immovability.  I don't have my M&M here with me, but just off the top of my head it doesn't seem like this should be a required power.  What did you see in the text of the power that made you decide this should be required?
> 
> 
> Also -- will the weaknesses of vampires add power points to the normal 150 that PL10 grants?  Vulnerability to sunlight and fire would normally (easily) count as two standard weaknesses (+20 PP) for M&M purposes, just as a Lycan's vulnerability to silver and (at least for young ones) inability to use their powers unless on the nights of the full moon would definitely count as two standard weaknesses.




didn't get to the weaknesses yet. But it is pretty sure that Vampires will have a broader set of powers to choose from than Lycons and they get 4 Skill points for each PP so they won't get anything for their little sunlightproblem. Maybe they will for fire. But in the end it won't really matter, if they have fire and the Lycons silver it balances out.
About Immovability. It just hit me right in the face. The first impressions I ever had about Vampires have allways been about unnatural never changing things. Unmoving just gave me the right feeling about making them seem like something that really isn't natural at all. It has something of the mood that allways came up then Vampires stood up without moving or such (only that I think it ain't as cheesy). Nothing's set in stone yet though.
About the Lycons, I am still working on them but they will deffinatly be able to use most of their powers in human form too so changing into a big wolf monster then it ain't full moon will probably just be an extra power that is available.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, I'm trying to track down a copy of M&M because I didn't quite understand what was said in that post, but I'm not sure how much success I'm going to have.

Could anyone gimme a brief summary of how M&M char creation works?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2004)

Never mind what I just said, I just managed to get ahold of a copy I think, now to start reading.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 10, 2004)

A PL10 character has 150 PP to spend on their character creation.

Each portion of creation has different costs assoicated with it (Attributes, Base Attack, Base Defense, Skills, Feats, and Powers).  If the GM approves, Weaknesses can add PP to the character for some disability.  I can't really give out the costs, because that would be too much for a public board.


The powers have variable costs, and you buy ranks in powers to increase their effectiveness.  You can add Extras to powers that increase their overall ability by increasing the overall cost of the power, or you can add Flaws to powers to decrease to limit their effectiveness in certain scenarios or decrease their overall power and thus reduce the cost of the power.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Vampires:
> Super-feats: Vampires MUST buy the following super-feats and do not have access to any others except for Power Stunt:
> Darkvision, Immunity: Aging/Critical Hits/Disease/Poison/Suffocation, Ultra-Hearing
> 
> ...




If I might make a humble suggestion, why not just create a vampire template of what you feel the basic powers of a fledgling vampire should be? Design it as a power, complete with point breaks for adding extra things on as extras, then post it along with a point cost. Neo designed powers for Lycanthrope, Vampirism, and Canite (WW) style vampires on his webpage a while back. I could probably track them down, although they'd need tweaking for underworld style goodness. I don't have my book on me at the moment, or I'd whip something up. Maybe tonight.

Jesse


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> a come on my expactations are not that high



Naw, it's not that as much as I like the idea of lower number of players, come on I'm the guy that posted about one on one PbP but found no suckers to run it, its just that I'm in more games then I can count on one hand and that leaves me feeling over exposed but to be honest adding one more game isn’t going to make a diffrences…  I let my daily post count speak for it self.  

Also I'm not a huge vampire fan but more of a small one...  I've just feel like they've been staked twice or left out in the sun for hours on upon hours.  

I'm not a fan of Ann Rice's books, as I never could make it through Interview.  The whole Interview was an issue for me.  I've never read Bram Stoker's Dracula either...  But at the same time I have read Steven King's Salem’s Lot, and a trilogy by Jeanne Kalogridis (Covenant with the Vampire, Children of the Vampire, Lord of the Vampires) both of which where very good. 

I’ve probably came off an little negative but I don’t mean too, I’m just being honest and stating I might not be what you want me to be.

I'm curious do you have M&M: Crooks?  It has a vampire and werewolf templates in it, if you don't have them I can post it. 

Also I'm curious do holy symbols work in your world for everyone or does it take faith also?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm afraid my wife (and myself, as well- I'd been contemplating joining) will have to bow out.

We just don't know M&M, don't have it, and are not realistically going to be able to learn enough about it to create characters.

Have a GREAT game, though - it sounds interesting as all heck. Kinda like the concept is "stepping into the movie."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2004)

I was just looking, but shouldn't vampires also have Drain?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2004)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> If I might make a humble suggestion, why not just create a vampire template of what you feel the basic powers of a fledgling vampire should be? Design it as a power, complete with point breaks for adding extra things on as extras, then post it along with a point cost. Neo designed powers for Lycanthrope, Vampirism, and Canite (WW) style vampires on his webpage a while back. I could probably track them down, although they'd need tweaking for underworld style goodness. I don't have my book on me at the moment, or I'd whip something up. Maybe tonight.
> 
> Jesse




I had the same idea at first but found really big flaw in it. Me. If the templates aren't balanced every player will be stuck with them. The way it is now, all Vampires should have the same "style" but still have enough freedom to decide themself how they want to develop. At least that was the intention. I also wanted the rules to be open for new addtions. We can allways ad more common powers if someone proposes them or a player has a really good description why his character should have a certain power that is not on the list.
I'd really like to see that Lycanthrope template though since I'm still working on the Lycans.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Naw, it's not that as much as I like the idea of lower number of players, come on I'm the guy that posted about one on one PbP but found no suckers to run it, its just that I'm in more games then I can count on one hand and that leaves me feeling over exposed but to be honest adding one more game isn’t going to make a diffrences…  I let my daily post count speak for it self.
> 
> Also I'm not a huge vampire fan but more of a small one...  I've just feel like they've been staked twice or left out in the sun for hours on upon hours.
> 
> ...




I was a huge Vampire fan once. Aftet two WoD life chronicles, dozens of Masquerade discussions and Anne Rice'S books and two movies about 'em I started to hate them. Took me a while to find out I still like them it's just those ed up overromanced and complicated background that I hate. The game will go more along the lines of Nancy A. Collins books and well surprise surprise, Underworld. 

I only have the core book, currently trying to have less books not more. Would be cool if you can post the template, or just sent them as a mail.

Holy symbols don't do crap in this world but there will be weakness available for borth Lycans and Vamoires that makes them affraid of them. I will keep the option open to create mortals with mental superpowers that they can use through holy symbols but I don't want to crowd the world right from the beginning.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I was just looking, but shouldn't vampires also have Drain?




good question, should have answered that one right under the original thread. 
The reason Vampires do not have drain is that there will be no pussyfooting around in this game. A vampires life is tragic and dirty. If they drink from a living being the kill it. Period. They can't drink the blood of Lycans so they can't drain these either. Last but not least I found the idea of different strengths in the effect of Vampire bloodrinking a bit too funny. The rules for Blood and everything related are allready finished, going to post them tomorow, need some sleep now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> The game will go more along the lines of Nancy A. Collins books and well surprise surprise, Underworld.



Well to be honest I know nothing of Collins and Underworld...  Is their a website and I can get a quick over view?



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> I only have the core book, currently trying to have less books not more. Would be cool if you can post the template, or just sent them as a mail.




Will do, give me a few to get it done but I'll started on it right now.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Holy symbols don't do crap in this world but there will be weakness available for borth Lycans and Vamoires that makes them affraid of them. I will keep the option open to create mortals with mental superpowers that they can use through holy symbols but I don't want to crowd the world right from the beginning.



Cool, the best part in Salem’s lot revolves around that and I’ve always thought it would be cool to do in game...  Of course faith in the fantasy world of D&D is much stronger and visual than in the modern world.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2004)

the rules for Vampires are edited and now include weaknesses. They also gained the "Back from the brink" extra for their regeneration as they can regrow any important organ. Since they also gained the "Can't regenerate damage from sunlight" flaw the cost stayed the same. 


a few very generall rules: 
-I will pick characters according to their concepts not their stats. In fact I won't even read the stats before I decided if I like the idea so you don't have to write them before you know that if you don't want to.
-Players should be able to post at least three times a week and tell me if they can't do it for a time. If someone wants to stop playing I'm the last one to stop you but please tell me about it in a short post (like "you'r game sucks, bye") so that I can change the story accordingly.
-The group will have to work together. Of course I will provide a reason for it but I would really appreciate it if you would try to form some kind of team. That doesn't mean you have to like each other or be nice all the time but I don't want to have to prevent you from killing each other all the time.
-Don't invade in other player characters areas. If someone came up with cool quirks or descriptions of his chars freetime then don't just copy it, like roles in books or movies each character has the right to have his unique role in the story.
-If you feel you have trouble with another player or myself  just mail me about it. Usually I can take any criticism and if I don't you are not here to see me cry into my pillows  
-If you have trouble with the rules my interpretation of them just post it in the occ thread, I often make rolls on the run and more often than not I just correct my mistakes then.
-Try playing ingame. If you have a discussion about something it is much more entertaining to have them between the characters.

did I forget something important?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2004)

Here is what I've put together thus far.  I have statistics as well, which I can post if you'd like.

Comte Corentin Bellange (Comte means 'Count' in French)

Born into low nobility in the old province of Roussillion in the 1400's, into a Catholic home, Corentin was named for a 5th century saint.  His father always intended Corentin to take over the title and lands of the family, which were a small county in Roussillion, owing fealty, through a line of higher nobles, to Charles VII of France.  When his father died, Corentin naturally stepped into the role of Count of Roussillion.  The years of schooling, training, and indoctrination into the French nobility had done him well; he had grown to a be fine huntsman, a cultured gentleman, and a shrew handler of business, protecting his lands from vagrants and the wilder animals of the countryside, all the while maintaining and increasing the holdings of the family and his serfs.

This penchant for the hunt brought Corentin directly into conflict with the Lycans at an early age; a pack of large wolves began to terrorize his serfs, carrying off livestock, poaching in the king's forests, and even going so far as to attack several people.  Through patience and careful planning, Corentin was able to muster a small band of assistants, track the wolves, and engage the pack.  His men suffered heavy casualties, however, because their weapons proved of limited use against the massive beasts.  Had it not been for the intervention of a group of Death Dealers who had also been tracking the pack, Corentin, along with a handful of his men, would not have survived.  However, the Death Dealers had also suffered casualties...

They brought Corentin into darkness that night, with the promise of the hunt -- the thrill of hunting this manner of beast, forever, was simply too much for Corentin to pass up.  He returned to his home, bequethed his title in name and lands to his brother, taking only a small sum of money with him at the time of his departure.

Through the centuries, Corentin would hunt the Lycans by night, always in the fore, leading the way.  In the day, and when the hunt was scarce, he would manage his affairs, working his money into a vast fortune through the rise and fall of countries, and then, in the more recent days, into companies, stocks, futures, commodities... such that the money now manages itself, through a network of accounts and reputable brokerages.

However, 600 years can take its toll.  Approximately 200 years ago, Corentin discovered he had grown incredibly allergic to silver, which was regularly used by Death Dealers to hunt Lycans; he has attempted to keep this secret, and has thus far been mostly successful.  Also, in the past few decades, Corentin has begun to develop an urge to slumber, like the Elders, which he may soon do to relieve his weariness.  Alongside this urge, however, has come the development of more mystical abilities -- powers which Corentin does not yet completely understand.  He has begun to develop an acute sixth sense in combat, as well as a weak sort of mental command.  These powers, while beneficial, frighten Corentin, as they mark a new chapter in his transendence from mortal to immortal.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well to be honest I know nothing of Collins and Underworld...  Is their a website and I can get a quick over view?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry I couldn't find a decent homepage about it but generally you can asume it will be gritty.

Thanks for the templates. Maybe I'll get myself to do the Lycans this evening.

Yep but I really wouldn't compare the faith in fantasy worlds to that nowadays. And I think it fits the hopeless mood pretty well if faith is just another empty gesture.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2004)

@Mordane76: I like that background, and I think that weakness to silver is perfect for me to buidl a story around. If you have the stats finished aniway I'd like to see them and I'd be really gratefull if you could post link to one or two other games you've played in.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Stats for Comte Corentin Bellange*

Thanks!  I did some homework -- I looked up French nobility, did some geneology searches, and looked at some old and present day maps and heraldry... As for games I'm in, I have a link to those in my sig, which leads to my characters the game I'm presently DMing.  


Comte Corentin Bellange

Str 16 +6
Dex 14 +4
Con 14 +2
Int 12 +1
Wis 14 +2
Cha 14 +3

Speed: 40/80/160
Initiative: +8

Saves
Damage +2
Fort +2
Ref +4
Will +3


Base Attack 4
Unarmed +10
Melee (Weapon) +11 (Damage Bonus +11L)
Ranged +8
Mental +6


Base Defense 4
Defense 18
Flat Footed 14
Mental 16


Feats
Attack Focus (Armed)
Darkvision
Immunity: Aging/Critical Hits/Disease/Poison/Suffocation
Improved Initiative
Independent Income
Instant Stand
Quick Draw
Ultra-Hearing
Wealth x4


Skills
Acrobatics 4/+8
Balance 4/+8
Climb 4/+10
Craft (weaponsmithing) 8/+9
Computers 3/+4
Diplomacy 6/+8
Drive 1/+4
Hide 4/+8
Knowledge (History) 7/+8
Knowledge (Occult) 6/+7
Language (English)
Language (French - Native)
Language (German)
Listen 4/+6
Move Silently 4/+8
Profession (Banker) 3/+5
Ride 4/+8
Search 4/+5
Spot 4/+6


Powers
-Clinging 2
-Combat Sense 4
-Immovability 1
-Leaping 5
	EXTRA Bouncing
-Mind Control 2
	EXTRA Mind Blank
	FLAW Restricted: Gaze
-Natural Weapon 1
-Regeneration 5
	EXTRA Regrowth, Back from the Brink
	FLAW Blood Dependent, Ineffective: Sunlight
-Running 2
-Super-Charisma 1 
-Super-Dexterity 2
-Super-Strength 3
	POWER STUNT: Lethal
-Weapon (Sword) 5

Abilities: 24
Attack: 12
Defense: 8
Feats: 32
Skills: 18
Powers: 66
Weakness: -10
Total: 150


Weakness
Vulnerable -- Silver (no bonuses to damage saves against silver weapons, injected silver acts as a potent lethal direct damage and physical ability damaging poison to which he is not immune and gains no assistance from his Regeneration against, thus is "heals" normally).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Thanks for the templates. Maybe I'll get myself to do the Lycans this evening.



Cool do enjoy.   That book is so worth buying btw.  I will not be submitting a character to you.  I honestly do have to many games going, I'm like in 9 that could be active and that’s enough for even the insane.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jeremiah 'Twizzle' Green*

*Jeremiah 'Sir Twizzle' Green*

     Vampires are ancient, mysterious creatures both graceful and captivating. Well... /most/ vampires anyway. 

    Jeremiah is a novelty amoung vampires. He wasn't turned as a result of some bizzarre infatuation. His family didn't die as a result of the Vampire/Lycan war, leaving him a tragic survivor dedicated to the eradication of Lycan everywhere. He's not particularly handsome and his sire isn't particularly fond of him. Jeremiah was born of nessecity.

     Jeremiah was a born cipher, a mathematical genuis who's birth predated the digital age, but you'd never have known it. In the late 60s, early 70s, Jeremiah was a teenaged phone phreak and electronic punk. His skills were downright legendary amoung the right circle of people, and by age 14 he was on Ma Bell's most wanted list and the NSA had him flagged as someone who was /going/ to come work for them, just as soon as he was a bit more seasoned. Two main things kept Jeremiah out of prison. First, he was not a malicious sort, his stunts were rarely more than embarassing and inconveniencing. He didn't try to steal money or cause property damage, he didn't even espouse a political message. Second, Ma Bell never caught him. The phone company would have been happy to have Jeremiah's blood... of course, that wasn't too be.

     The NSA approached Jeremiah at age 17 and told him that they'd be happy to put him through school and give him a cushy government job safeguarding American, or they could unhappily arrest him and do everything in thier power to ensure he never saw the light of day, or the outside of his cell, for that matter. So, Jeremiah attended MIT with a substantial government scholarship.

     Despite the hefty scholarship and promise of a cushy job, Jeremiah was unhappy and felt trapped. He never wanted to be a stuffed shirt, toiling away in some field of cubicles. And he /certainly/ didn't want to work for the man, heck, what sort of rep could he make there? Of course, worry about the future doesn't stop a man from enjoying the now. Jeremiah continued his phreaking ways and even ran a popular late night radio shift for the campus station. 

     Despite being fairly popular amoung the technophiles and being and entertaining on air personality, Jeremiah was not particularly socially adept. His few, fumbling sexual experiences had been clumsy and akward culminations of long distance relationships with female phreaks. He just didn't know how to interface with a living, breathing woman. Imagine his surprise and fascination when a woman began calling his radio show, her voice breathy, full of forbidden promise. Thier talks were teasing, enticing. Her skill at flirting was completely unmatched by anything in Jeremiah's limited experience. She had him panting for her from hello. It took almost a full semester, but he finally worked up the courage to ask her out for coffee after his shift ended.

     Jeremiah's body was found in an alley behind the coffee house. His pants were around his ankles and his throat had been slit. Rats had even begun to gnaw at the side of his throat. A classic case of a john killed by his streetwalker. 

     After about a month in the earth, his new family came to claim him. The first two years were the hardest. Jeremiah had an extremely hard time accepting everything that happened, including his new nature. Thankfully, he was not conscious for his own internment, for the experience likely would have driven him fully insane. He became depressed, despondent, maybe even a little delusional, but his coven merely waited patiently, enticing him with new techno baubles and infuriating him by questioning thier appraisal of his skills. Of course, as well all know, you can't keep a good lick down.

     Jeremiah eventually came around and began working and playing again. Although uncomfortable with his .. situation, he's largely accepted it as just something that happens. At least working with the coven is challenging and exciting. Silly licks don't seem to have a clue about tech. Some of them still wear cloaks for god's sake. But they all want cell phones. They all want instant messaging. They all want unbreakable security with all they do. They want traces and information and all manner of things that they need Jeremiah to provide. And with all the time in the world, Jeremiah was free to pursue his own interests. He watched the development of the information superhighway with wonder, even nudging it along from time to time. He's made more money than he could ever spend with canny investments into the digital frontier. He even owns a small handful of patents.

     Jeremiah's current internet handle is Sir Twizzle, although that's due for a change next year. He regularly reinvents himself on the internet, just to avoid too much notice. Legions of admiring fans is all well and good, but they can be a real pain in the bottom when simply opening a window during the wrong time of day can cause one's face to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2004)

*Anthony Kane*

Here's the story of the character I had in mind, hope it isn't too long though :

Anthony Kane hasn't been a vampire for very long, approximately four years in fact, Kane isn't his real last name either. Before we get into that though he led what he thought was a fulfilling and productive life before becoming a vampire, and he led it far, far away from Western Europe, in Australia in fact.

Anthony Felhurst's childhood was uneventful, but had a looming element of Christianity imposed by his mother, and though Anthony became convinced of the existence of God, he was never one to believe the omni-present being was totally on his side.

Primary school was followed by high school, he did well academically, and went on to earn a degree in psychology at university. This seemed to mesh well with the natural empathy he had for people. Much to his parents' dismay though he opted for a job with the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (equivalent of the FBI), and after some hard work, became a detective.

Australia being Australia, Anthony didn't get as many cases as he hoped he would, realizing this is a good thing though, he decided he had more time to prepare for when cases did show up. He learnt his way around small arms pretty darn well, even started making his own ammunition, and spent a lot of time brushing up on his people skills and anything else that he thought that would aid him in investigations.

A few years went by, and the year 1999 rolled into occurrence, and with the new year came Anthony's biggest, and strangest, case. He had amassed some experience by this time, so when he walked into the crime scene and started trying to add up what he could, it didn't really add up to much of anything. A politician and his entire family had been killed, in their homes, while they slept, for reasons unknown. ASIO was called in because it was a politician, and that was their domain.

Within the following few days Anthony had added up what he could ascertain from the crime scene. What Anthony first thought to be four cases of slashed throats from the bruising about the throat turned out to be three cases of strangulation and a death by vampire style blood drainage poorly disguised with a slashed throat, the politician. Questioning neighbours revealed little, save for an old woman telling Anthony about how she heard a vacuum cleaner going in the victims' premises at about 3am, which turned out to be definitely after the lab's predicted times of death. No one saw anyone enter or leave. 

The only other clues at the scene were the prints on the vacuum cleaner, but even though the machine was quite heavy the suspect only used it with one hand, the prints weren't in the national database either, and skin cells under the finger nails of the wife, suggesting there may have been a struggle, but the lab said the skin cells had been dead for a considerable amount of time, far longer than they'd been under her nails. Anthony was clueless, and where the clues pointed seemed far-fetched, even ridiculous, but he couldn't deny that's where they directed his thinking. Within a week since the murders he had earned the nickname 'Vampire Hunter'.

The politician was a minor player in Immigration, and though he was a politician, he hadn't had any enemies who could be considered capable of the crime and he was never implicated in anything illegal or immoral. He searched the politician's office, and found something in a waste-paper basket. A written proposal to the politician saying that he would be owed a great favour if he could allow a certain person into the country discreetly. The note wasn't signed. After some research the person turned out to be a close relation to a leader in organized crime in Sydney. He brought in a list of possible suspects for questioning, known thugs, the illegal immigrant, but most of them seemed to know nothing, except for the illegal immigrant who decided to spill the beans on how he got into the country in order to get a deal. It certainly involved the politician, but other than that, it appeared there was no intention of killing him. And so the trail was lost, and Anthony's superiors started pressuring him to just blame it on one of the organized crime thugs, just so ASIO wouldn't lose face.

Something dawned on Anthony while he was going back over the evidence. What if the politician wasn't the target? That note was certainly easy to find, and normally Anthony was accustomed to such documents being destroyed, maybe it was placed there intentionally. Also, the death of a politician would certainly attract the attention of ASIO, and the first thing they'd assume is that the intended target was the politician, Anthony certainly did. What if what was done to the politician was merely to draw attention away from other members of the family? Anthony thought it through, but he wasn't certain about what he was looking for anymore. 

The wife was a ranking officer in Customs, so that’s where he decided to look. He went through lists of recent things seized, looking for something even vaguely suspicious. Eventually he came across a coffin, occupied by a deceased person, closed but apparently unsealed (for an upcoming open-casket funeral), and left in one of Customs' large freezers. It was certainly a long shot, but Anthony was quite suspicious about it, and though Customs were puzzled he was able to inspect the coffin unchallenged as they were unable to contact the people who were expected to pick it up.

In truth, he only did this satisfy his own curiosity and to put his suspicions to rest. He walked into the freezer, and spent a minute locating the coffin calmly. He was shivering by the time he found it, and was surprised to see it wasn't wrapped in anything to protect the seemingly expensive wood from the cold. His hand shivered more as he hesitantly went to open the lid...

...and found nothing within. No body. He was startled, and confused. He didn't know what this meant. There was supposed to be either a dead person or a sleeping vampire there. What exactly had he found here? His erratic thoughts were interrupted by a slow clapping. A pale woman was standing but a few meters away, dressed in formal attire and looking at him smugly.

"You know, I promised that woman money, but she rejected it, demanding that I give her eternal life," she said, and leaned against one of the shelves, "And I'll be desperate indeed before I actually grant that someone in exchange for a favour."

Anthony noticed no mist left her mouth as she spoke. He was getting quite cold, and he was shivering even more now.

"You're a-a...?" he stammered, partly from the cold, partly from surprise.

"Yes," she replied quickly.

"B-but it's daytime," he said.

"No sunlight in here," she chuckles, and spreads her arms to indicate around her, "So, should I call you officer or agent? I don't know much about your organization."

"D-detect-tive," Anthony draws his pistol from under his coat, the cold ruining his aim.

She laughs, her body unaffected by the cold.

"That w-won't w-work," she says, faking a shiver, "You should know the basics, right?"

"...u-under ar-rest..." Anthony stutters at length.

"What? During the day? Its a death sentence for me to leave here, and I don't believe your country has them. You couldn't force me to anyway," she says arrogantly, then notices Anthony's current state, "My goodness, you mortals aren't affected by cold well are you? I'll just speed this along then. When I left I told the others I'd send someone back in my place who would be useful for them. You, sir, or detective rather, have the opportunity to be that someone. I believe by tracking me down you've earned it. Well, either you can accept my offer or die from the cold because I closed the door in and you can't open it up in your current state."

Anthony did the only thing he could, and accepted the offer, nodding weakling, barely standing.

"...b-but w-why... did..." he starts.

"Why did I leave? A story for another time. My name's Lara by the way" she says, and without waiting for a reply, appears behind him suddenly and sinks her fangs into his neck.

When someone came to check on Anthony, seeing as he didn't come back, they couldn't find him and assumed he had left already. Lara had put him into her coffin, and was lingering around invisible.

Afterwards, through Lara's contacts, he was sent to Western Europe, and he started using the last name of Kane instead of Felhurst. He was given the job of investigating any unexplained deaths of vampires, though that never stopped him from using his knowledge of small arms and ammunition in the war against the Lycans.

Obviously Anthony's disappearance caused a ruckus in intelligence circles, sparking an investigation which didn't get any definite results in the end, by now he's presumed dead.

Lara hasn't told him why she left, nor has anyone else told him yet, so he waits patiently for that, knowing that he can wait effectively forever for it if the need arose.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool do enjoy.   That book is so worth buying btw.  I will not be submitting a character to you.  I honestly do have to many games going, I'm like in 9 that could be active and that’s enough for even the insane.




That's nothing.  In my heyday I was in 12 games and ran 4.   

Radiant, my silly DM,

I'm interested in playing but I don't have the M&M book yet.  (hehe chocolate candy...) anyway.  so it'll take me a bit to come up with a character etc.

hope you don't mind


----------



## Radiant (Jan 13, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Radiant, my silly DM,
> 
> I'm interested in playing but I don't have the M&M book yet.  (hehe chocolate candy...) anyway.  so it'll take me a bit to come up with a character etc.
> 
> hope you don't mind




Now really that's the second time in just two days that I was called silly by a girl but at least the last time it came with a kiss and a phone number  

I don't mind the time, I won't start picking characters until I posted the Lycan rules and left a day or two for all who want to create one (not that it looks like there's interest but who knows...). 
I'd like something from you then though, a char description will be fine. We can do the stats later or, if you don't get your book in the near future, create the stats for you. I'm sure someone can put 'em together. I could do it myself but I'D rather stay out of it so you can't blame me for any mistakes later...  

and btw, go post in Mutant High.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 13, 2004)

The rules for creating offspring are now added. The rules part in Vampires should be complete now, maybe I will write some more fluff text but nothing important.


@Festy_Dog,Corinthi:
Those are pretty good backgrounds.   Can you post me one or two links to other games you've played in please.

@Festy_Dog: Wasn't too long  I like the idea of a vampiric investigator but to be kept busy he would have to look after all unexplained Vampire-deaths. First cause I could brink him into the story far more easy then and second becasue there are just too few Vampires and they do not have the habbit of killing each other regularly. The born on fear that they feel towards each other takes care of it. And the fact that there are so few of them who tend to know exactly who else lives in there city and who feels a dislike towards whom makes it pretty hard to pull a murder without getting caught.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> That's nothing.  In my heyday I was in 12 games and ran 4.



Well then I take my comment back about 9 being enough for the insane...  

I cancelled out of one game just now, it hadn’t started up yet, but I still think I just watch this one as I said Vampires and such don't appeal to me as much as others and I feel like they would be a better fit for this game.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 13, 2004)

I play Darthallys the Razor Tongued in Stone Bones.

I also play Roach the Beggar King in Of Vile Darkness.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Wasn't too long  I like the idea of a vampiric investigator but to be kept busy he would have to look after all unexplained Vampire-deaths. First cause I could brink him into the story far more easy then and second becasue there are just too few Vampires and they do not have the habbit of killing each other regularly. The born on fear that they feel towards each other takes care of it. And the fact that there are so few of them who tend to know exactly who else lives in there city and who feels a dislike towards whom makes it pretty hard to pull a murder without getting caught.




Ok, made a small change in his description to broaden the scope of his occupation. 

Few of the games I'm in:

Nurthk in A Game of Trust (I came into the game a fair while after it started)

Antroine in The Phantom of the Northern Marshes

Thomas in Detchitoyo High School


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2004)

Edit: The character creation rules are now in the first post of the thread


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2004)

edit: same as above


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2004)

above is the first try on the Lycans and I posted the finished versions of the Vampires again for easy reference. 
I will pick the characters early next week and the game will start a few days later.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2004)

I reduced the cost of the "Change at will" power to 30 so there is  more of a difference between a Lycan who picks it and one who just uses the point to buy the same powers. In the end I think that only being able to use the powers by transforming into a huge furry monster could be considered a flaw in itself. I also thought the Lycans might need another edge to get them more balanced with the Vampires.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't seem to find the leaping extra 'bouncing' in my copy of M&M, could someone post it if they get the opportunity?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2004)

oops, double post


----------



## Radiant (Jan 20, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find the leaping extra 'bouncing' in my copy of M&M, could someone post it if they get the opportunity?




here you go:
Leaping: Extra (Bouncing): You are immune to falling damage from falls of less than you leaping maximum leaping distance, and do not need a free action to brace yourself against such impacts. 

Natural Weapon: Cost *2 
Gives you a damage bonus exquall to your powerlevel in close combat. Does not stack with the Weapon or Strike power.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Excellant, thx.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok time's up. Corinthi, Mordane76, Festy_Dog congratulations you made the cut.
So there wasn't any opposition but still your ideas ruled. Those who haven't worked out stats should do so till the end of the week if that's possible.
I will keep one more free space for Kit, I can handle four players, we won't take more than that unless somebody drops out.
The campaing is taking form and the game should start early next weak, maybe I can even pull it of till sunday. 
It would be nice if each of you could post a hello or so to let me know you are still around.
Well that's it, I hope you'll have fun.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm still here!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

Okaly dokaly, here he is. Due to my inexperience with M&M there could be a few mistakes so any feedback would be greatly appreciated:

Anthony Kane; PL 10

Ability Scores: 
str 12 (+2), dex 20 (+6), con 12 (+1), int 14 (+2), wis 14 (+2), cha 16 (+4)

Attack Bonus: +6 (+2 melee, +6 ranged)
Defense: 23 (16 flat-footed) 
Saving Throws: Damage +1 (+6 with armour, +11 when attack can be dodged),  Fort +1, Reflex +6, Will +2
Hero Points: 5
Init: +10
Movement: 40'
Climb: 20'

Skills:
acrobatics		+13/5
balance		+13/5
craft (munitions)	+7/5
diplomacy		+14/5
drive		+11/5
escape artist	+11/5
forgery		+7/5
gather information	+11/5
intimidate		+12/5
jump		+9/5
listen		+7/5
science (psychology)	+7/5
search		+7/5
sense motive	+8/5
spot		+7/5
swim		+7/5

Feats:
Dodge
Evasion
Improved Initiative
Multishot
Photographic Memory
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Quickdraw

Super Feats:
Darkvision							
Immunity: Aging/Critical Hits/Disease/Poison/Suffocation		
Ultra-Hearing

Power Stunts:
Silver Bullets						

Powers:
Clinging 4							
Immovable 1						
Leaping (bouncing) 2						
Natural Weapon 1						
Regeneration (regrowth, resurrection, blood dependant, ineffective/sunlight) 4
Running 2							
Super-Charisma 1						
Super-Dexterity 1						
Super-Strength 1						

Weakness:
Faith							

Equipment:
assault rifle (g36c with folding stock)					
bulletproof vest						

Description: 
Oddly enough, Anthony's pale complexion and lean build were not acquired by becoming a vampire, they were merely emphasised to create an exageration of his former appearance. He has dull blue eyes, not far from being called grey, and short black hair which he likes to keep gelled. 

Fairly average in height, his tastes in clothing are not unlike most vampires. His is conservative, and favours dark, sombre colours, and full length clothing. He usual choice of attire involves dark jeans, combat boots, turtleneck (covering a bullet-proof vest) and an ankle-length trenchcoat under which he keeps a g36c with its stock folded to reduce its size.

Above average in appearance and 'blessed' you might say with the unnatural charisma of vampires, Anthony can be a very convincing person when this is used in conjunction with his detective skills. This ability is often cast into shadow though by his amazing agility. Even before he was a vampire he was respectably dexterous, after becoming one though he resembled characters out of 'The Matrix' with the way he moved and dodged attacks.

Such ability was rarely called for though as his job was primarily the investigation of unexplained vampire deaths, which he was very good at.

Quote:
"Our bodies are dead, which makes us immune to normal afflictions, but our minds are still very much alive, making us just as - even if not more so - susceptible to mental illness as mortals."


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 23, 2004)

Still here. I'll work something up Friday and post it Friday evening.

Jesse


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 23, 2004)

Festy... Where are your character's stats? Str, Dex, Con, etc?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 23, 2004)

@Festy_Dog: Corinthi is right your char still needs the basic ability set. You didn't write anything specific to it but can I asume that you took the basic Assult rifle for 5 Powerpoints and the bulletproof west woth 5Levels of protection for another 5PP?

Note: since you have a gun. I will start a rogues gallery with all the rules tomorow but there will be a powerstunt for devices: Silver
So if anyone wants a weapon with silver bullets or a silver coated blade he just has to pay those 2 points extra and it's done.



Lycans: I habe a question for each of you since I am not sure how to handle this. The Lycans are still not really finished (no real prob since no one is playing one) but I was thinking about a possible change. In Underworld they could regenerat wounds from Silver once it was taken out, so instead of not letting them regenerate I was considering to give them a vulerabitly to silver (roll only a single D20 with no ads to soak) but allowing them to regenerate those wounds normaly. So we would have fast and deadly damage but neither vampires nor werewolves would have to run around wounded for extended periods of time. 
...well sunlight is the exception to that of course but you should stay out of that anyway.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Festy_Dog: Corinthi is right your char still needs the basic ability set.




Whoops, I must have accidently deleted them while making corrections to the character, I'll fix that now. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> You didn't write anything specific to it but can I asume that you took the basic Assult rifle for 5 Powerpoints and the bulletproof west woth 5Levels of protection for another 5PP?




Yeah, I just bought an assault rifle and bulletproof vest for 10PP.

Btw, would 5 ranks in Science(Psychology) give a synergy bonus to anything?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2004)

While it may be too late, I'd like to apply for this one anyway.  I'm admittedly inexperienced in the ways of the system but I'm familiar enough with D20 to pick up on the changes very quickly.

The character that comes to mind is a Lycan biker.  A middle-aged, unsettling, lone wolf Pureborn with no allegiances and a penchant for sniffing out trouble.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Lycans: I habe a question for each of you since I am not sure how to handle this. The Lycans are still not really finished (no real prob since no one is playing one) but I was thinking about a possible change. In Underworld they could regenerat wounds from Silver once it was taken out, so instead of not letting them regenerate I was considering to give them a vulerabitly to silver (roll only a single D20 with no ads to soak) but allowing them to regenerate those wounds normaly. So we would have fast and deadly damage but neither vampires nor werewolves would have to run around wounded for extended periods of time.
> ...well sunlight is the exception to that of course but you should stay out of that anyway.




Looking at this, I would be tempted to add a caveat Limited Flaw to Lycan Regeneration.  I think Lycans should be Vulnerable to silver as well, but reduce the overall cost of their Regeneration by imposing a required Limited Flaw on it -- they can't regenerate the wounds from silver weapons until the silver is removed.  This way -- a silvered blade activates the Vulnerability, so that it does damage better against a Lycan, but the silver is no longer present after the blade makes its cut, so it immediately begins regenerating that wound.  With silver bullets, the Lycan can't resist their damage as well, and also can't regenerate the wounds until the bullet is removed.  A simple mechanic could then be devised to state whether a bullet "passes through" the Lycan...


Also, from the movie standpoint, Lucian has to stop and focus, but he does push the bullets out of his flesh with his Regeneration.  Perhaps, instead of not being able to regenerate the damage, a Lycan has to use Extra Effort to regenerate wounds from silvered weapons.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 23, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Looking at this, I would be tempted to add a caveat Limited Flaw to Lycan Regeneration.  I think Lycans should be Vulnerable to silver as well, but reduce the overall cost of their Regeneration by imposing a required Limited Flaw on it -- they can't regenerate the wounds from silver weapons until the silver is removed.  This way -- a silvered blade activates the Vulnerability, so that it does damage better against a Lycan, but the silver is no longer present after the blade makes its cut, so it immediately begins regenerating that wound.  With silver bullets, the Lycan can't resist their damage as well, and also can't regenerate the wounds until the bullet is removed.  A simple mechanic could then be devised to state whether a bullet "passes through" the Lycan...
> 
> 
> Also, from the movie standpoint, Lucian has to stop and focus, but he does push the bullets out of his flesh with his Regeneration.  Perhaps, instead of not being able to regenerate the damage, a Lycan has to use Extra Effort to regenerate wounds from silvered weapons.




interesting points, I like the idea. Their regeneration should have a flow of only to make sure they get it cheap. I have to think about how to rule then a bullet sticks and then it passes through though. Maybe they will be able to push stuck silver out with extra effort like Lucien did. In the movie it looked like only he was tough enough for it but the Lycans can get a bit better than they are now anyway.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> interesting points, I like the idea. Their regeneration should have a flow of only to make sure they get it cheap. I have to think about how to rule then a bullet sticks and then it passes through though. Maybe they will be able to push stuck silver out with extra effort like Lucien did. In the movie it looked like only he was tough enough for it but the Lycans can get a bit better than they are now anyway.




For whether a bullet lodges in the Lycan or actually passes through, just roll a d20.  I'm sure, with a little research, one could get some statistics on how often bullets actually lodge in the victim versus simply passing through.

Off the top of my head -- set three ranges: close, medium, and long.  Close is  +4, Medium a +0, and Long a -4 to the roll.  Higher numbers means the bullet passes through the Lycan (or other victim).  Set a nice round number of 10 as the break point (so approximately 50% of gunshots stick).  

*Examples:*
A gunshot at close range rolls a 7, +4, gets an 11, and thus passes through the Lycan.

A gunshot at medium range rolls an 8, +0, and thus remains lodged in the Lycan.

A gunshot at long range rolls a 13, -4, and gets a 9, and thus remains lodged in the Lycan.


I know this systems doesn't take into account muzzle velocities and caliber, but in most cases, it shouldn't unless necessary.  If you have a very high caliber gun, you might just give it a +X to this roll to represent the factor that it will probably blow straight through the target, or you could "engineer" a lower caliber gun that has a -X to this roll, so there's a better chance to get the bullet to lodge in the victim (a Lycan shooting gun, to be sure).


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Whoops, I must have accidently deleted them while making corrections to the character, I'll fix that now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes how about:
+1 to intimidate/diplomacy/sense motive cheks.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> While it may be too late, I'd like to apply for this one anyway.  I'm admittedly inexperienced in the ways of the system but I'm familiar enough with D20 to pick up on the changes very quickly.
> 
> The character that comes to mind is a Lycan biker.  A middle-aged, unsettling, lone wolf Pureborn with no allegiances and a penchant for sniffing out trouble.




if you write up a character I'll see what I can do. I won't take another player for the start but you can still get a place if somebody drops and if I see a good chance in the story I might introduce another character anyway but no promises from me.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 25, 2004)

ok guys we have a new and shiny rogues gallery now. Please post your characters with stats there. The complete rules as they are now can be found there. If you have any thoughts about them, tell me so we can improve them.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1333375#post1333375


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2004)

well except for Mordane76 no one posted a character yet, would be nice if you can get around to it sometime so we can get started by the end of the week.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 31, 2004)

so it seems there isn't really much interst. This game's allready dead before it started. 

@Mordane76: Maybe I'll try a recruitment for a game like this again next week, if so you've got a place if you want it but I admit this was a little frustrating so I don't know if I will.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll want it if you decide to run it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Really sorry about that, I lost internet access and couldn't post for almost a week. I'm still very much interested.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Really sorry about that, I lost internet access and couldn't post for almost a week. I'm still very much interested.




allright then, post your char in the rogue's gallery. If Crinthi pops up again in the next day or two we can still go as planned otherwise I'll post the game as recruiting again.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 3, 2004)

sorry for Corinthi but I waited long enough now and will open the thread for recruitment again. 
I do hope we can start this sometime soon so depending on my schedule I might start the ingame thread this week.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm Game. I'm invisioning a biker werewolf. My only problem is I don't have the M&M game yet. so If I could get a bit of help I would appriciate it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

My Name is Daren Stephens. Yeah go ahead I’ve heard all the jokes about the TV show. Nothing phases me anymore. And I’m just 26. I was a research tech at Sabastian Labs working on a possible cure for aids when the lab was attacked by a group of people. They never said who they were, they didn’t even speak to each other.  They just busted their way in and started killing the scientists. I was trying to keep myself alive and hide some of the test tubes when they found me and shot me through the rack of test tubes. 
Well it seems that I was not working on a cure for aids. In the vials was blood from a creature I had never thought I would ever meet. I like most humans didn’t know that Werewolves even exhisted.
Now I live in a world I never expected. I was found running under the full moon  by the pack and even though I choose to live apart from them now I still keep my ties strong. I’m rebuilding my life and working on technology that will aid me in the fight to stay alive. We Lycan’s have enemies.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2004)

@Argent Silvermage:
the rules ain't a problem, just tell me what you imagine and I can work something up.
Sounds good so far, at last a Lycan. That should make things a little but more interesting. I'd like to see a bit more about the character though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Argent Silvermage:
> the rules ain't a problem, just tell me what you imagine and I can work something up.
> Sounds good so far, at last a Lycan. That should make things a little but more interesting. I'd like to see a bit more about the character though.



Great. I'm envisioning a gear head lycan. Maybe some one who works with high tech gadgets. At the least He is a scientist/Biker dude. I'll get you more info later. I have a full day of job interviews and work.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Great. I'm envisioning a gear head lycan. Maybe some one who works with high tech gadgets. At the least He is a scientist/Biker dude. I'll get you more info later. I have a full day of job interviews and work.




don't worry, I'm totaly wasted and won't get to read anything till the weekend. Sometimes life just sucks.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 13, 2004)

ok by now I can safely say that there really isn't enough interest in this game so it's dead.


----------

